# My New Night Painting website.............



## robsteth (Jun 1, 2016)

I now have a new site, it involves "Night Photography" where Night Painting is done. Is is a bit different....The site is not easy to make, I have fallen through floorboards, gotten poison ivy, had  sore muscles and feet and on occassion  seen wild animals close up at those locations....if everyone  browses  the site, this will help me out and my email is on the site if you want to email me.........comments and suggestions are welcome...........Pat  ..... www.patdwyer.weebly.com


----------



## PatrickSoares (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm having a very hard time taking you seriously, I still feel like you're shoving it down our throats, eventhough the pictures are interesting and significantly better. All these suspension points are useless, your writing is poor (you press the spacebutton twice sometimes, you don't use paragraphs, etc, etc...).

I suggest you pick up on how to market yourself first before thinking of getting C&C. Put yourself in our position and read what you are saying. Does it make sense? Does it attract potential viewers? Is it respectful? Does it seem calm? Is it understandable?

I hope you think about it and as for the rest, good luck.

-P


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 8, 2016)

Dude, if you're doing things like falling through floors you really should rethink what you're doing out there. It's not worth getting hurt or even killed for just a photo of an empty building.


----------



## robsteth (Jun 10, 2016)

Actually  only 1 foot falls through  and I am able to maneuver around the  quick fall to gain footing and it only happens infrequently.........  You just  have to  be careful a bit....... ..


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jun 11, 2016)

robsteth said:


> Actually  only 1 foot falls through  and I am able to maneuver around the  quick fall to gain footing and it only happens infrequently.........  You just  have to  be careful a bit....... ..


Infrequent or not...but one day it will be 2 feet and your quick fall maneuvers may not pay off so well...as I see it,or maybe not this time but some time. It's unpredictable at best down right indangerous at least.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 11, 2016)

I looked, but what your getting is not worth the risk. Sorry.


----------



## robsteth (Jun 26, 2016)

I just added some new pictures....they bring the past back to life..................


----------

